# Independence Day Shoot on July 2nd!!!food list!!!!!



## TNGIRL (Jun 14, 2011)

OK, I know it's hard to think of a food list this far in advance BUT it's good to get going on it and everyone can add along, plus it's ONLY 18 days and nights away!!!!! Please let us know how many in your group will be able to attend and what you can bring. 
We plan on eating at 1 pm. There will be dutch oven cooking, so you can bring yours iffin you want. Also have a weber grill and all the fixins if you want to cook yours yourself. 
Everyone is welcome to bring food and an appetite!!! Oh yeh, and a chair if you want!!
If anyone brings fireworks, we will set them off at dark. And yes the crazzzed dog "Tiny" will be there for our viewing pleasure.........
I'll start it off:

TNGIRL:  marinated shrimp, potato salad, regular coleslaw, coconut cake, deviled eggs
Chris Horsman:  smoked pork and/or chicken~two or three it is to be!!!
JakeAllen:  A couple of racks of pork ribs, DO full of wild pork, carrots & potatoes.
Al33: grilled burgers and hot dogs
Dirty44Dan and MayMolly: asian coleslaw and fruit
Dennis: fruit and something else that's suppose to be GOOD!! plus drinks, ice and ice cream!!!!
Necedah: apple pie
Ruttnbuck & Tagalong: pasta salad, baked beans and a couple gallons sweet tea
M/M Doug Bell: corn on the cob and deli bread
Bill Mc : dutch oven surprise!!!!! and triplets!!!
Tatonkachips: his carrot........
Rare Breed: watermelon, drinks, and maybe cobblers
RogerLou: ice, soft drinks and bottled water.
Longstreet1: more burgers, dogs and buns.
Neighbor Sam: home made ice cream!!
Clipper: black and blue cobbler
bowhnter: extra special baked beans and watermelon


Looking forward to it!!!!!! It's coming togerther well folks!!!!!!!!gonna be a blast!!!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you Tomi for doing this!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris Horsman (Jun 14, 2011)

I`ll be smoking pork for the 4th so I`ll do some more and maybe a chicken or three


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 14, 2011)

Good, a list, thank you.

Please, put me down for:
- A couple of racks of pork ribs
- 1 Dutch Oven full of wild pork, carrots and potatoes
- Pineapple cake in another dutch oven

We will have plenty of plates, forks, spoons, paper towels 
and such. Please bring yourself something to drink on,
it will likely be hot.

I can supply a hot grill. Also, a chimney starter and charcoal
for anybody using a dutch oven or two.

I will try and be a better host this year, at least for eating time,
instead of spending all day off in the woods shooting.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 17, 2011)

NEED more food!!!!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 17, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> NEED more food!!!!!!!



I will grill burgers and dogs.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 17, 2011)

If my girls and I can come, we will bring ample foodstuffs...but it's still up in the air at present.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 17, 2011)

dutchman said:


> If my girls and I can come, we will bring ample foodstuffs...but it's still up in the air at present.



I sure hope you can make it.
The carrott is out there. If you can make it, you will not need to:
set any targets, or stakes, or pull any targets
cut any grass
fix any water jugs
sign anybody in
cook any food
Just bring your bow, arrows the need and desire to fling some arrows.


----------



## johnweaver (Jun 17, 2011)

Jeff, can your down the road neighbor come?


----------



## Al33 (Jun 17, 2011)

Jake Allen said:


> I sure hope you can make it.
> The carrott is out there. If you can make it, you will not need to:
> set any targets, or stakes, or pull any targets
> cut any grass
> ...


Gene may not know what to do with himself if he can't do some of those things prior to shooting.
Sure hope you and yours can make it Gene!!!!!!!




johnweaver said:


> Jeff, can your down the road neighbor come?


Which neighbor? How much time has he/she served? What were they found guilty of?


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 17, 2011)

johnweaver said:


> Jeff, can your down the road neighbor come?



We sure hope to see you there.
You know the drill!


----------



## Michaelwarcry (Jun 17, 2011)

*4 Campbells are coming*

We will be there we are not sure what we are bringing yet but will let the group know.  I don't know it it has been posted yet but where are we coming to and can we camp with a popup there.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 17, 2011)

Michaelwarcry said:


> We will be there we are not sure what we are bringing yet but will let the group know.  I don't know it it has been posted yet but where are we coming to and can we camp with a popup there.



Here is a link Michael, looking forward to meeting you and your family.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=624029


----------



## maymolly (Jun 18, 2011)

Two Spiers attending and bringing Asian coleslaw along with a cooler of fresh fruit. We will also bring chairs and thermacels for ourselves. 

Molly and Dan Spier


----------



## Dennis (Jun 19, 2011)

I will bring some fruit and something else good!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 20, 2011)

I changed my list as there seems to be plenty of fruits coming........so will bring other salads instead!!!!!
(Dennis...hope it's ice cream!!!!!!!)


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 20, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> I changed my list as there seems to be plenty of fruits coming........so will bring other salads instead!!!!!
> (Dennis...hope it's ice cream!!!!!!!)



Some drinks and ice will be nice too.
Thanks.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 20, 2011)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Necedah (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll be bringing an apple pie : )

Dave


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 20, 2011)

Put us down for baked beans, pasta salad and a couple gallons of tea.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 21, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Put us down for baked beans, pasta salad and a couple gallons of tea.



It will be good to see both of you.
If you plan any Dutch Oven cooking, I will have charcoal,
a chimney for your use and a place for the oven to sit.
J


----------



## bowhntr (Jun 23, 2011)

I would like to come and shoot with ya'll and also bring my best friend ? Let me know what to bring for food or drinks I can always whip up something for a good BBQ.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 23, 2011)

bowhntr said:


> I would like to come and shoot with ya'll and also bring my best friend ? Let me know what to bring for food or drinks I can always whip up something for a good BBQ.


Will be looking forward to meeting you and your best friend. Regarding what to bring, just check the list TNGIRL is putting together and see if you can come up with something you feel like will be needed and/or appreciated.

Last year I had a bunch of fresh corn to boil but got so caught up in having fun forgot to boil it. 
Maybe that is something you would like to bring if you get there early enough for me to soak it all then boil it. Let me know and I will be sure to bring the cooker and pots.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 23, 2011)

bowhntr said:


> I would like to come and shoot with ya'll and also bring my best friend ? Let me know what to bring for food or drinks I can always whip up something for a good BBQ.



Looking forward to meeting you both....Welcome! Just let me know what you feel like bringing to eat!!! Like Al said, just find something you make well, want to make for the first time (we are guinea pigs!), or want to pick up at Wally world....or even if you can't bring a thing. There is always enough food to eat, so no worries about it, just come and have a blast!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 25, 2011)

Doug Bell and his bride Ms Jean will be bringing 30 ears of fresh corn and a few loaves of deli type bread.


----------



## Bill Mc (Jun 25, 2011)

I hope to be able to bring the triplets again. and something in a DO.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 28, 2011)

Friends keep me posted!!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Jun 28, 2011)

Me and mine will not be able to make it. I regret missing this again...


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 28, 2011)

Gene, you and yours will be deeply missed. Really wanted you to shoot our course!!!!  So what's hidden in the basement then if you aren't coming????????


----------



## dutchman (Jun 28, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> Gene, you and yours will be deeply missed. Really wanted you to shoot our course!!!!  So what's hidden in the basement then if you aren't coming????????



Basement? I don't hide anything in my basement.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 28, 2011)

dutchman said:


> Basement? I don't hide anything in my basement.



In another basement, there is some kind of filled with foam and shot up 
turkey decoy, with a piece of string coming out  of it's back,
hanging from the ceiling.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 28, 2011)

Jake Allen said:


> In another basement, there is some kind of filled with foam and shot up
> turkey decoy, with a piece of string coming out  of it's back,
> hanging from the ceiling.


----------



## RogerB (Jun 29, 2011)

I will be there, with food.  Tell me what it looks like you are still lacking. I'll work within that group.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 29, 2011)

dutchman said:


> Basement? I don't hide anything in my basement.





Jake Allen said:


> In another basement, there is some kind of filled with foam and shot up
> turkey decoy, with a piece of string coming out  of it's back,
> hanging from the ceiling.



I smell a BIG FAT RAT!!!!!!!!!

RogerLou, whatchu wanna bring?????? always need ice, drinks, desserts, breads, different salads.......ponder on it and let me know!!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Jun 29, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> I smell a BIG FAT RAT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> RogerLou, whatchu wanna bring?????? always need ice, drinks, desserts, breads, different salads.......ponder on it and let me know!!!!!!



Hector is very sensitive about his weight. He's not really fat. He's just big boned...


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 29, 2011)

dutchman said:


> Hector is very sensitive about his weight. He's not really fat. He's just big boned...


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jun 30, 2011)

What do you still need brought to the party?


----------



## Al33 (Jul 1, 2011)

Longstreet1 said:


> What do you still need brought to the party?



PM sent David.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm going to bring my carrot. I think everyone will enjoy it.


----------



## johnweaver (Jul 1, 2011)

Whats the list look like now?  I just got back from the Big D, had to marry off my oldest daughter. One down, one to go.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 1, 2011)

johnweaver said:


> Whats the list look like now? I just got back from the Big D, had to marry off my oldest daughter. One down, one to go.


 
Congratulations to you both! Happy times.

Please, just come shoot, and eat. Looks like plenty of food
and things.


----------



## RogerB (Jul 1, 2011)

I'll bring bottled water, soft drinks, and ice (enough to ice what I bring and 20# extra)!


----------



## Rare Breed (Jul 1, 2011)

Watermelons and drinks, maybe some cobblers.


----------



## bowhntr (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm bringing my secret recipe baked beans , my buddy is bringing a watermelon . Do I need to bring anything else ? Oh yeah my archery equipment  Does anybody have an extra Damascus large or XL three finger shooting glove I could buy I seem to have lost two of my best gloves and dont have time to go anywhere to get one !!!


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 1, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how long this thing will go till?  We would live to come but not sure how early we could get there.


----------



## Clipper (Jul 1, 2011)

I'll be there as soon as I can get the blackberries and beans picked.  The ankle high grass can wait along with everything else on my to do list.  Bringing a blackberry - blueberry cobbler.  Don't worry, my wife made it, not me.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 1, 2011)

jerry russell said:


> Can anyone tell me how long this thing will go till?  We would live to come but not sure how early we could get there.



Jerry, we'll shoot all day. People will be coming in by 8 or 9 am, we are planning for lunch around 1pm then shoot into the night (bring a headlamp!!!) If you need directions or a number to call, Al33 posted up a link to his other thread concerning this event above on 6/17.  Go there and the address and cell numbers for contacts are listed.  Hope you can make it, it's a whole lotta fun and we've set an excellent course.....even if I do say so myself.  If you miss it, you'll hate yourself when you see the pictures posted afterwards!!! Some killer shots for sure!!!!


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 1, 2011)

John that carrott is hilarious.

Andrea and I want be there till after lunch.


----------

